# Web Gem Customized Neumok



## AJLP (Oct 12, 2007)

Any takers/interest/thoughts on the current web gem? 




AJ


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Might be good if made into golf shoes, but not for street wear IMHO.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ +1.
Agreed!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

+3? I dont really understand why you can not add cleat's to the neumok webgem when you can do to every other shoe that's customizable..


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't see why these couldn't be done for street wear. Is the orange and blue (NY Mets colors) really any more outrageous than a tan and bone or black and white spectator?

Not that I'm going to do it, mind you. I have six pairs of spectators I never wear already.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I posted the mockup I did on another thread. I have no intention of doing team colors but want a "slightly fun" shoe. I'm just really worried about the fidelity of the colors. My fear is that the football brown toe would be lighter and the grain offputting while the Cardinal vamp would be much darker and redder than depicted.








The unlined Neumok looks a bit too unconstructed and soft in some photos, which adds another literal wrinkle.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

It turns out that Allen Edmonds will send out leather swatches if you are unsure what the colors really look like. I was quite pleased to discover this.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

On the Allen Edmonds Facebook page they show swatches of all the leather colors. The caveat to the photos is that the leather is unfinished...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Those are cool as hell.


----------



## GamecockGrad (May 8, 2012)

I'm debating being a buzz kill and doing a pair in all black, 199 is a heck of a deal.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

GamecockGrad said:


> I'm debating being a buzz kill and doing a pair in all black, 199 is a heck of a deal.


You can always get the tongue in, say, navy or green.

I'm still concerned that this less constructed shoe will look slouchy and sleazy. I really need to get to a store and see them in person. They are the same last as the par ave, so I'm not worried about fit.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Tempest said:


> I'm still concerned that this less constructed shoe will look slouchy and sleazy.


without a shoe tree or a foot in them, they do look a little slouchy... they are super comfortable though, fit like a glove


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

This is what concerns me, the back view from AE's own website. A wrinkled heel cup like that just looks bad to me.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Tempest said:


> This is what concerns me, the back view from AE's own website. A wrinkled heel cup like that just looks bad to me.


I will post a pic of mine... It's not as bad with a foot in it


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

salgy said:


> I will post a pic of mine... It's not as bad with a foot in it


as promised... mine are the suede version, but as you can see, with a foot in them, they don't look bad...


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

The suede ones on the official site and all the Zappos photos don't show that sagging, so it's especially odd that those two do. Maybe it has something to do with the distressed leather?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

msphotog said:


> On the Allen Edmonds Facebook page they show swatches of all the leather colors. The caveat to the photos is that the leather is unfinished...


I finally looked at this on someone else's computer today, and it would help if they had a caption labeling the colors. The swatches came and the contrast between the two colors is even more subtle and complementary than shown above. I'm 99.9% sure I'll be getting that combination, except with the tongue in the smooth Cardinal.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I know some folks in a certain Carnival organization that might appreciate some solid gold pairs.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

So did anybody else order these?
After examining the Neumok in the store, I do have to say that they are indeed completely unlined. The inside is the suede back of the outside leather. I'm somewhat taken by the honesty of the exposed construction, much like a 3/4 lined coat.


----------



## ylkim30 (Jan 5, 2012)

Tempest said:


> So did anybody else order these?
> After examining the Neumok in the store, I do have to say that they are indeed completely unlined. The inside is the suede back of the outside leather. I'm somewhat taken by the honesty of the exposed construction, much like a 3/4 lined coat.


I got a pair in football brown.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Under two weeks till we find out if the football brown Neumok is brilliantly novel or a stretch too far.


----------



## niv (Sep 15, 2012)

fishertw said:


> Might be good if made into golf shoes, but not for street wear IMHO.


Actually, I was thinking bowling shoes...


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

niv said:


> Actually, I was thinking bowling shoes...


Even though they would make the normal spectator shoe look immensely practical, I find it marvelous that one could have had shoes done up in a wild 8-ball color scheme at that price.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

BAM!








Allen Edmonds delivered on exactly the promised date. And they got a custom order perfectly correct.

The red welt stitching is a surprise and will probably be polished over to subdue it, and likewise the reddish laces will be replaced with the included brown ones. Interestingly the insole lining is the textured football brown.


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

They turned out great!


----------



## ylkim30 (Jan 5, 2012)

I had to get my shoes replaced. There was a one inch gash on the side of the shoe near a seam.

It was actually pretty tiring having to get it replaced. I bought it through the local Allen Edmonds store and when I tried to return it during lunch today, the salesperson was trying to convince me that football leather had natural imperfections, even though it look liked the flaw was caused by a knife slip during the cutting. And then he tried to guilt me into keeping them because otherwise they would be thrown out. He then said it was going to take 2 months to replace it and I should just keep them.

When I finally insisted on getting them replaced he finally relented. Another salesperson took over, and he was more accommodating and understanding, but he did say I should expect to wait an additional 4-6 weeks. I kind of wished Allen Edmonds Quality Control had caught this problem before they shipped it out and having to go through the third degree in order to get them replaced.

I'll update when I get my replacements.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

They're being conservative with that time estimate, IME. Despite this pair turning out fine, AE quality control indeed needs a bit of improvement. Be glad that they can be replaced as they could very well have said the promo was over, refunds only. 

The flash highlights things in my photo, but the medallion is muted by the textured leather. I'm eager to see the brogue details on a solid football brown shoe. Did they send two pair of brown laces with the monochrome shoes? 

Also, does anyone know what that "B Leather Inc." stamp inside refers to?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

The $199 Neumok webgem is back, just look in the custom section. 
I'm toying with the notion of a navy/green one, for no good reason.
https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/cati2_CustomShoess_1_40000000001_-1_1_image_0_N_128657_128657__subcategory_
_


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Third year in a row!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Didn't they do a LWB version??


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

We should have an ugly shoe contest...


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Tempest said:


> Third year in a row!


Got the e-mail about it today.
Looks like the range of colours is not as wide as in previous years, (or in the picture below). 
EDIT: Re-reading the e-mail they sent me it seems there will be 11 colours available. They must not all be up on the site yet.
Still, it's a great deal, and I'm tempted.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Tempest said:


> So did anybody else order these?
> After examining the Neumok in the store, I do have to say that they are indeed completely unlined. The inside is the suede back of the outside leather. I'm somewhat taken by the honesty of the exposed construction, much like a 3/4 lined coat.


Does the unlined nature of the Neumok affect the sizing?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Odradek said:


> Does the unlined nature of the Neumok affect the sizing?


They seem to fit pretty much the same as the Park Avenue made on the same last. There is a slight feeling of a tad more looseness, and I'm not sure if that comes from better breathing or the little transition where the heel lining ends. I wouldn't suggest altering sizes unless one is already in between sizes.


----------

